# 04 Dodge system, Lots of questions



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay, I have a 2004 dodge stratus that i've been attempting to put a system into. I'm on a budget so i've been doing it piece by piece. As of right now I have:

-2 alpine type r 12" subs, in a bassworx box
-Rockford Fosgate T3002 Amplifier
-Rockford Fosgate Capacitator
-Boss Under seat amplified 8"sub
-2x Boston 6x9 140 watt subs
-Alpine CDE 105 Head Unit

So I have many questions that perhaps some of the more technologically saavy people here can help me with.

1.First off, Is it possible for my boston 6x9's to fit up front in my doors?

2. If not, i'll put them in the deck, and what is the preferred size I'd be putting in my doors up front? I was looking at 150 watt 4" pioneers

3. I was highly recommended to get an amp for my radio and other speakers as well, and I'm not sure what size/power to get. I already have the rockford fosgate for my subs.

4. With this payload of electronics, is it necessary for me to upgrade the "Big 3" wires under my hood? 

Thanks much, and I'm sure more questions will ensue. This is my first go around at it, and I'd like to do it correctly the first time. 

-Chris


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

CWward0913 said:


> Okay, I have a 2004 dodge stratus that i've been attempting to put a system into. I'm on a budget so i've been doing it piece by piece. As of right now I have:
> 
> -2 alpine type r 12" subs, in a bassworx box
> -Rockford Fosgate T3002 Amplifier
> ...


http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/products/product_details.asp?item_id=100031&locale=en_US

OK on the speaker question I don't have the spec's for that car and have not work on one in a while but I'm sure Lee will chime in he's more inclinded in that area. 
On the AMP question here is the link for the spec's, as the amp comes with 4 gauge wire connections then that is the best ratted wiring to use. The Big three under the hood? Power, ground, not sure on the next? I see no need, though it always a good idea to use a good heavy ground(battery to car/earth, and battery to block).
You can always fashion an adapter for the door speakers if they are not the correct size, but it is best to use what size is there. A nice component set would be ideal for the doors(crossover,mid range and tweeters).Run your remote wire and RCA cables separate from the power cable so to avoid cross talking of the cables.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

6x9 in the back 6.75" in the front(or 6.5") You can do the "big 3" which are: ground from the battery, ground from the alt and power wire from alt to battery. Use 0 gauge if available.
In order to get the door speakers to accept the 6x9's you will have to cut the sheetmetal out with a template, you run the risk of the window not being able to roll down all the way, cutting electrical wires...the 6.5" speakers up front, if you get a 3 way speakers, should be penty of sound. A300/4 amplifier is more then enough to push your 6 speaker setup (look for the factory tweeters). If you are going to be playing this stereo LOUD a capacitor will not help the sub amp, only the 4 channel amp. If you would like to know more about how capacitor hurt your system, that is another thread I can sticky.


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay, from what I've gotten so far...

-Will change out the "Big 3"
-Capacitator will hurt me more than help me
-And I know now where my speaker placement will be

Can any recommend some good 6.5" speakers for up front. I wanted to go with Alpine type g, but crutchfield said that they would not fit.

Also, As i am still new to most of this, I do not understand the "amping" situation. I was recommended to buy another amp as well to hook up to my radio and other speakers, then have my rockford fosgate amp powering just my subs. 

The t3002 will not be underpowering my subs by any chance will it?

Thanks for the help...

-Chris


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Crutchfield is silly like that, If you want to put in some Alpine Type S I would, you may have to space them out of the door 1/4-1/2" to clear the window fram, but that is using plastic spacers. Additionally, with only 2 12" subwoofers, its not that bad, and you shouldnt need to amp the midrange speakers, unless you want to spend the money and run the wires, up to you. I would not do it for now and then see if you need to later after you adjust from the initial install.

p.s. Alpine doesnt make a type G, they make a type E,S,R and X


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

My mistake, they were type e's i believe. And that rockford fosgate will not be underpowering my subs will it?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

CWward0913 said:


> My mistake, they were type e's i believe. And that rockford fosgate will not be underpowering my subs will it?


 That AMP is ratted at 300 watts RMS the woofer Is ratted up to 1500 watts each? You might consider a bigger AMP, but your talking crazy money witch seems not to be your problem. Together they should be able to handle max out put of 3000 watts You need a huge AMP, then I'd use the 300 watt amp for the fronts and everything else. Maybe I missed something here? I did before so.........Id also consider like a one or two gauge wire set up as anything less is not gonna happen with out trouble. IMHO!


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

OH wow...I definetely messed up there a little bit. Money is an issue, I'm not loaded here.

If you were to recommend a higher powered amp what would it be? I dont plan on achieving peak performance, just wanna make sure i'm getting the best out of my 12's. And when I had this amp demod on the 12's i got, it moved them superbly, so I'm not sure...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you should get a 1000 watt alpine vpower amp, they usually run around $399.95 retail.


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay, well I've been looking and I dont have the cash for a pdx 1000, so I was going to go with a vpower MRP 1000. 

This would put out 1000watts into my 2 2ohm 12" speakers correct? And that would be total for both, not 1000 each correct? 

-If you cant tell I'm new to this, but trying to do it right. I was also going to put my subs "in series as well"


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes the m1000 will put out 1000 watts at 2 ohm @ 14.4v - if you have the $$ I would suggest getting the m2000 that way you will have more power then you need, and the amp will not be "maxed out"

Did you get the dual 2 ohm or dual 4 ohm subwoofers?
If you have 2, 2ohm DVC Subwoofers, your amp will be looking at a 1 ohm load if ran parallel


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the 2, 2ohm speakers. And I'm not sure what you mean by that, 1 load ohm.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

The ohms change depending on how you wire the amp and subs together.
He said since its two 2 ohm subs, when wired in parallel, they will require 1 ohm (together)

To wire them in parallel is to have both subs wired directly to the amp.


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

So it will be putting 1000 watts into both of my speakers when wired parallel correct? 

And would you guys recommend wiring them in series, or not.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

The amp will only put out as many watts total as stated on it. If its a 1000 watt amp, each speaker gets 500 watts. You would need a 2000 watt amp to get 1000 watts to each speaker.

As far as wiring them in series, or parallel, I don't know what is best or what should be done.


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, so wiring them in series (parallel), the whole thing would get 1000watts, or 500 each speaker, which is what they are rated at. 

Unless I should go 1000 each speaker??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Bridged Wiring








Parallel Wiring








Series Wiring


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

I see. I am going to wire them in series.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you get more power the lower ohms you go...


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay then, i've been told when you wire them in series, they hit at the same time. If I were to wire them Parallel (amp sees 2 ohm load) would they hit the same time?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes....the only reason they would not hit at the same time is if they were out of phase.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

lcurle said:


> yes....the only reason they would not hit at the same time is if they were out of phase.


 Ah the Isobaric two woofers facing each other, in a ported/tuned/sealed box. I had one with two 12 inch Rockfords that sucker hit hard, they were out of phase as one fired the other retracted.


Damn I'm getting old! :wink:


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

Also, when wiring my subs, I've got 6ga wiring for my mrp1000 and my 2 alpines. Is this sufficient? And what gauge should i wire my 4 pioneer speakers and my alpine with to my denon 600n amp?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

for the sub amp I would try to run 4ga. but 6 would work. also, 12-16ga speaker wire is sufficient.


----------



## CWward0913 (Jan 29, 2010)

Alrighty thanks much for the help. I'll be back if I have more questions. and *edit* to my "boston 6x9 subs" haha, they're pioneer 6x9s and pioneer 6.5's.


----------

